# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  اقوى لعبة شطرنج موجوده فى التاريخ

## brae2009

لعبة  Shredder 12  كامله للتحميل

اقوى لعبة شطرنج موجوده فى التاريخ
اللعبه للأذكياء فقط 
باللعبه مستويات عاليه من الصعوبه يعنى مستحيل تغلب الكمبيوتر

تحميل اجزاء اللعبه








rapidshare

PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7

PART 8

PART 9

PART 10

PART 11

PART 12

Password: www.sarcomatoidmesothelioma.info
Or
Password: 

```

www.***punkt.ru 


```

لينكات اخرى على الرابيدشير

PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7

PART 8

PART 9

PART 10

PART 11

PART 12


Password: www.treatmentofmesothelioma.info

لمزيد من المعلومات عن اللعبه  [you] وشرح كامل لها 

www.gotmerchant.info


تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## MR.X

لعبة حلوة بس كبير ...

مشكور

----------


## جسر الحياة

أنا بحب لعبة الشطرنج كتير .. لعبة رائعه ومسليه جدا


يسلمو إيديك

----------


## mhnd

أنا بحب لعبة الشطرنج كتير .. لعبة رائعه ومسليه جدا


يسلمو إيديك 
ssf

----------


## mshas

يعطيك الف عافيه ولواني لم اشاهدها

----------


## خفياالقلب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد الطرابشه

لعبة رائعة جدا

----------

